# Pregnant Bearded Dragon not eating?



## Ribena (Aug 5, 2010)

My pregnant bearded dragons isnt eating, is this common?

I had it yesterday and cant afford vet etc. but i dont want it in any pain etc.

Any ideas?


----------



## ufcpride (Jan 29, 2008)

not being funny, but if you cannot afford a vet, then why have a BD in the first place.

How are you going to pay for the hatchlings (assuming your keeping them)

Don't mean to have a moan, but its very annoying when people keep reps as pets, but don't have the necessary means to help them if they are ill or have problems. Have you not got pet insurance?

She may not be eating as she may be ready to lay, is she digging frantically? 
Have you made a lay box for her?
She could be egg bound which can lead to fatality.

If you have just got her, she may well be a little stressed at her new surroundings. (Not a great thing when she's gravid)

if i were you, i would ask a parent or someone willing to lend you the money to take her to the vet. if you want to be sure she's ok and dont' want her to suffer then that's the only way to go.

if you cannot look after her properly, then i suggest a rescue center.


----------



## ufcpride (Jan 29, 2008)

Just looking through some of your other posts, and to be honest i don't think that you have given this any thought at all.

Firstly trying to buy 14 babies for £60, now taking delivery of a pair, male and female, female is gravid.

So let me just understand this, 

You have one broken Viv - Worrying but can be fixed

You have a gravid female in the same viv as your male - no wonder shes not eating.

Your not sure that you are feeding the right food - Worrying
I'd assume that you are not providing calcium and vits

You have eggs on the way, but no incubator. - Worrying as Incubators need to be set up and running before eggs are laid to get the right environment

Where will you put the babies once they hatch? They obviously cannot be housed with the adults, yet you have no money to take your (possibly ill) dragon to the vet, so how are you going to pay for a new viv for the babies and feed them?

Babies BDs need a lot of food, live food that costs money, not just a back of rocket.

This is just my view, but you really need to do some research before taking on any reptile. It seems to be as though you've jumped in and brought them without any research. 

If you really care for these animals and cannot afford to keep them properly, then i suggest you give them to someone who can care for them.

Again, sorry to moan, but you have opened yourself to it. It really annoys me when people are in this situation. :bash:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

erm pretty much what he said but yes it is fairly common in all heavily pregnant animals to loose appetite however you cannot assume that shes not eating because shes gravid!!

The change in environment is NOT good in her condition and will upset her tremendously

Poor husbandry will upset her and cause her huge stresses.

If you cannot correct things and make good whilst she is extremely vunerable she may very well die.


----------



## Ribena (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi,

sorry I should have worded it a bit better - when I said 'I' cant afford a vet I meant because I am 14. Obviously my parents will help towards the costs etc, but if it is a common thing that they dont eat much when about to lay then I dont want to be asking my parents for money again so I am finding out the facts before I do. I didnt know the female was pregnant when I got it - the previous owner gave them to me and basically told me on the day they arrived in my house as he was leaving.

I didnt know whether they eat less when pregnant or maybe its settling in a new environment etc etc.. so any advise would be great. 

My sister has said she can help me buy everything but i need to know everything i need and how to go about it ASAP to make sure I am prepared for this.. 

I know people wont agree with things etc - but i am trying to do this the best I can and I will look after them properly.. thats why I am questioning it etc.. 

thanks


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Rescue centres won't take eggs. You could pay someone to hatch them for you. Or you could give them to someone who will hatch them and raise them and then sell them on which is what i used to do.

Yes its always a wise plan to think ahead and to at least plan for eventualities such as this.


----------



## Ribena (Aug 5, 2010)

Obviously i would plan thing like this, but i have only had them for 24hrs and have just found out, if the owner had told me before hand then obviously i wouldnt have tooken them.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

You will need to provide for her in her pregnant state and care for her accordingly. You will obviously need to provide her a laying box once she lays pop a pin in the eggs and flush them in the toilet. They will have not developed to a degree before laying and putting a pin in them will prevent further developement. Toilet disposal i find is the fastest and less smellest ways of getting shot of unwanted eggs.


----------



## ufcpride (Jan 29, 2008)

I think the best thing to do is take her to the vet regardless. As the OP says, just because she's gravid or new environment, doesn't mean she will go off her food.

Only a vet will give you the right answer. Even if its a waste of time, and she's 'normal & healthy' then that's peace of mind.

Also, you really must get her out of the same tank as the male. They shouldn't be housed together anyway. Just read the countless threads on the forum.

She will be so stressed with the eggs, and even more so with the male most probably still trying to mate her. He doesn't care she's got eggs.

If you see signs of him Blackening his beard head bobbing and the like, then he's already hassling her.

I would hunt around for a 2nd hand viv or build one. You say your only 14, so are most likely on school holidays, plenty of time to build one before you go back. There are guides in the forum to help build one. 

Get your BD to the vets, pleeeeeaaase!


----------



## ufcpride (Jan 29, 2008)

or freeze them, then dispose.

i've heard that works as well.


----------



## passion336 (Mar 4, 2010)

when is this forum going to learn its here to help stop bullying people!!!!

egg's can be thrown in bin as its not un-human!!!

obv you have rushed into the hole beardied expeiance never mind we all have done that in our life with one thing or anouther

when buying a new pet really you should allways take them to the vets.

gravid females stop eating as there insides start to shut down into a tiny ball 

DO NO FEED HER HARD CASED INSECTS AFTER LAYING EGGS OR IT WILL CAUSE INPACTION.

dont worry try not to fuss her to much as it will stress her....

go buy a cheap cat tray and fill it with childs play sand and move her to her own space and let her do what she wants to.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

ufcpride said:


> Get your BD to the vets, pleeeeeaaase!


 
if shes pregnant and heavily, the stress of carting her of to the vets could actually have a negative affect, but yes i agree, with the seperate her from the male asap, give her a laying site, damp sand in a tub in the viv she can dig in, quite deep if possible. She may not be eating much due to the settling in from the move, thats normal, she may not be eating much due to being gravid, also normal. Is she trying to dig alot? 

Also with regards to the eggs, since you have no incubator, no where to put the babies once hatched, and limited money to feed them all, i would just freeze the eggs, then dispose of them, they will cost you more to feed and grow up then you will make on normal beardeds.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

passion336 said:


> gravid females stop eating as there insides start to shut down into a tiny ball
> 
> DO NO FEED HER HARD CASED INSECTS AFTER LAYING EGGS OR IT WILL CAUSE INPACTION.
> 
> .


 
insides shut down into a tiny ball? huh? lol 

also after she has laid she will be very hungry, locusts, morio worms and crickets will be fine to feed her as she will need to put some weight back on, also good to have a bowl of fresh greens in her viv all the time so she can eat them as she wishes too aswell.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

passion336 said:


> *when is this forum going to learn its here to help stop bullying people!!!!*
> 
> egg's can be thrown in bin as its not un-human!!!
> 
> ...


And when are people going to stop giving out ill advise!! And making stupid comments that come out of no where??


----------



## passion336 (Mar 4, 2010)

Marinam2 said:


> And when are people going to stop giving out ill advise!! And making stupid comments that come out of no where??


 
When a female is ready to lay her inside will all compress to a ball, mabe you should investergate facts before you call it a stupid comment you moron! I was told this by not only a vet but one of englands best beardie breaders!!!

now who is the wally?


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

here we go again. dont know why i bother to come on here and read cyber bullies comments by :censor: ends


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

passion336 said:


> When a female is ready to lay her inside will all compress to a ball, mabe you should investergate facts before you call it a stupid comment you moron! I was told this by not only a vet but one of englands best beardie breaders!!!
> 
> now who is the wally?


 
the liver will actually get larger during pregnancy so doesn't compress at all, what is supposedly compressing into a ball anyway?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

beardys said:


> here we go again. dont know why i bother to come on here and read cyber bullies comments by :censor: ends


 
who are you talking about, and who is cyber bullying?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

The digestive tract will become compressed as will the stomach but its not contracted and its not shrunk and its not a ball......???

There's no wally here simply someone who can convey facts better huh??


----------



## Ribena (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you all for your helpfull comments! I have taken them all on board and will check back if I need to know anymore!


----------



## ufcpride (Jan 29, 2008)

passion336 said:


> when is this forum going to learn its here to help stop bullying people!!!!


I'd also like to see where this bullying comment has come from!

If your referring to any of my posts, then yes they are strong, but i've also apologised for my rant on both occasions. Still, what i've stated is nothing but fact and advice.

Its frustrating when owners do not research properly, then reps end up abandoned, treated poorly, or worse fatality. If you'd bothered to read some of his other posts, you will see that no research has been done, and here we go again with a rep in poor condition, being housed with a male whilst she's gravid. 

If he'd indicated that full research was done, and not gone about it in the way he has, then the post wouldn't have been so strong. 

anyway, its full of information that is there to help, not just a rant. If the guy doesn't have the money to care for the animal properly, then end of story in my book, he shouldn't have it. 

Same with any other animal.


----------



## Ribena (Aug 5, 2010)

Listen, im here for advice and im happy with peoples opinions, but if your all going to bitch about each others posts, go do it in someone elses thread. I want advice this isnt a mosh pit.

Anyway thanks everyone for advice/opinions. x


----------



## chantelle (Apr 8, 2010)

pop a laying box or two in with her
if you can see lumps in her tummy, she is heavily gravid and as more than likely stopped eating cause of lack of room in her tummy.
my lady so greedy she never stopped eating at all :2thumb:

ignore the ranters on here :bash:
they cant help themselves


----------



## Ribena (Aug 5, 2010)

chantelle said:


> pop a laying box or two in with her
> if you can see lumps in her tummy, she is heavily gravid and as more than likely stopped eating cause of lack of room in her tummy.
> my lady so greedy she never stopped eating at all :2thumb:
> 
> ...


 
here, now thats some good advice, thanks shall i take her out of the vivarium, i aint got a spare one though>? xxx: victory:


----------



## Chazbang (Jun 20, 2010)

Let's all just remember that this is a 14 year old asking for help!

Have you tried looking on ebay/preloved/freeads for cheap second hand vivs? You can get some on there for very reasonable prices. Also try the classifieds on here.


----------



## Ribena (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you Chaz, really appreciate this  x


----------



## hitchins08 (Jul 15, 2013)

you can also try face book look for local free add pages you can post on there for free viv


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

hitchins08 said:


> you can also try face book look for local free add pages you can post on there for free viv



lol ermmm.

This thread is from two years ago dear :lol2:

Look at the date on the top left of the posts.


----------

